# Übermalen beim Ausmalen



## B-tong (12. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich grüße euch alle aufs herzlichste 

und nu zu meiner Frage und zwar möchte ich meine Zeichnungen collorieren, jetzt mach ich das so, das ich über die Zeichnung eine Ebene lege und die auf multiplizieren stelle. So hat das bis jetzt ganz gut funktioniert, nur jetzt muss ich (wahrscheinlich liegt es da dran) helle Farben benutzen und die werden immer dunkler je öfter ich über die selbe stelle male. Außerdem vermischt sie sich wenn ich über meine vorherige collorierung noch eine Ebene lege mit der (dunkleren) davor. 

Also ich möchte (Zeichnung eines Kopfes) die dunkle Gesichtsfarbe und die Blonden Haare ohne irgendwelche Übergänge (also beim zweiten mal drübermalen wird es dunkler oder wenn ich ins Gesicht male dann vermischt sich alles usw.) ausmalen.

So ich hoffe das hat einer verstanden 

vielen dank für die Aufmerksamkeit

Tschau


----------



## ink (12. Januar 2008)

Moin und herzlich Willkommen
Hab deine Frage zwar nicht ganz verstanden , aber
vielleicht könnte dir das weiterhelfen: http://www.carloscabrera.com.ar/tutorials/

Peez


----------



## hubbl (12. Januar 2008)

Deckkraft und Fluss - Einstellungen bearbeiten.


----------



## B-tong (12. Januar 2008)

Hi, danke für die Antworten doch leider hilft mir das nicht weiter.

Also ich versuchs nochmal zu erklären....


ich mal mit Gelb eine Fläche mit dem normalen Pinzel, dann setz ich ab und mal nochmal über diese Fläche und das Gelb (die Sättigungg) nimmt um den selben Wert zu, das soll nicht sein, es soll immer im selben Farbton weiter gehen.

Vielen Dank und Tschau


----------



## ink (12. Januar 2008)

Stell die Ebene doch einfach auf Multiplizieren wenn du damit fertig bist, oder?!


----------



## Remme (12. Januar 2008)

Also wenn du mit nem Pinsel auf ne zweite Ebene mals und diesen auf Deckkraft 100% hast kann nichts passieren wenn man ein weiteres mal drüber malt.

Vielleicht mal ein kleines Screenshot zum Verständniss 

lg


----------



## B-tong (13. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank Remme, 

hat mir schon ein wenig weiter geholfen, nur bei der zweiten Ebene funktioniert das dann irgendwie nicht mehr und ich hab keine Ahnung auf was ich die stellen muss.

Ich hab mal ein ziemlich großes Test-Bild (150kb) gekritzelt wo man mein Problem drauf sieht, der Baum sollte einfach vor allem anderen sein, wenn ich dann wieder ne Ebene aufmach sollte eben wieder alles vor der neuen Ebene sein.

Tschau


----------



## Leola13 (13. Januar 2008)

Hai,

dann zieh doch einfach die Baumebene nach ganz oben.

.. und alle anderen Neuen darunter.

Ciao Stefan


----------

